# I'm worried about my horse-stiff legs??



## littlen (4 November 2009)

I'm really worried about my horse today and wonder if anyone else has experienced the same thing or knows what's wrong??  In the past few days he has become slightly less energetic than normal and has also bcome very stiff on his front legs, walking slower and he does not seem his normal self. He looks like he is shuffling on his front legs &amp;#3656;
 but his backs are fine.   Other liveries don't think he is lame and he shows no signs of heat or swelling. He is overweight and not in full work but has been for months with no stiffness problems.  Could it be the cold or something more sinister?   Vet is coming to check him on Friday but I can't stop worrying!  WhAt can I do to stop him being stiff or in pail if it is the cold?  He is only 10yo!!


----------



## Flame_ (4 November 2009)

Isn't your pony a laminitic? If he is, I expect the most likely explanation (sort of), is bi-lateral lameness of the front feet.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





ETA Even if this isn't the same pony, it still sounds like bi-lateral lameness, probably the front feet.


----------



## Cuffey (4 November 2009)

Possibly low grade laminitis and feet are equally tender
Read
http://www.bodrwyn.org/articles/lowgradelaminitis.php


----------



## Louby (4 November 2009)

I hope it isnt laminitus but just wanted to add my horses poos are bright green at the mo, very grassy.  We have had really warm weather and now loads of rain.  Fingers crossed it isnt that.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (5 November 2009)

You need to find out what it is  NOW asap, not wait until friday, laminitis is so painful, I know you don't want it to be that, neither did I when I found my horse one morning out of the blue, couldn't move, he had it, ridden every day, fed high fibre diet, still got it, wasn't overweight, is your horse standing in the typical laminitis stance, leaning back trying to keep the weight of its front feet ?  If your vet can't get there til friday, try your farrier who should have extensive knowledge, good luck, DON'T LEAVE IT TOO LATE


----------

